# NEW Brake kit for 2017 Cruze from GM!



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out the need for a performance brake kit without a 1.6T or something under the hood. For the 3 people that would AutoX one I guess?. In stock form, even with 18", its not really a car that enjoys being driven at 10/10ths 

Take the engine from the Cascada and put it in a Cruze, then put a big brake and suspension upgrade kit on it and we'll talk.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

It can be ordered directly from a dealership.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Even if you went with a bigger engine in the GEN2 the brakes are so much better than the 1st Gen. Actually these brakes are probably some of the best GM has ever put on a small car or any of there regular cars. I know GM is commited to making rotors and brakes last longer with the new durastop setup.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Does the diesel already have the Brake kit? Whats the redline edition?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

pontiacgt said:


> Even if you went with a bigger engine in the GEN2 the brakes are so much better than the 1st Gen. Actually these brakes are probably some of the best GM has ever put on a small car or any of there regular cars. I know GM is commited to making rotors and brakes last longer with the new durastop setup.


Definitely agree. Soooo much better pedal feel than the drum setups too.


----------



## Choda (Apr 6, 2017)

Im working with GM to get this kit. They are a bit bigger than the stockers and should look great.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Cruz15 said:


> Does the diesel already have the Brake kit? Whats the redline edition?


No it doesnt and the Redline is a Blacked-out with red lines esthetics package.


----------



## Champagne Jam (Feb 3, 2016)

What changes were made that this does not fit the first generation Cruze? Is it the switch to 14mm bolts from the 12mm. Like the Encore brake upgrade? I love the look of the new calipers!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Champagne Jam said:


> What changes were made that this does not fit the first generation Cruze? Is it the switch to 14mm bolts from the 12mm. Like the Encore brake upgrade? I love the look of the new calipers!


Nearly everything underneath the car is different. Everything I'm looking at is a different part number between the two generations (caliper, pads, rotors)


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

I guess I am the only one who cares how they work more than the red color! ;-)

I can see that having a larger diameter front rotor set will provide better braking. But the calipers themselves - what is the difference over stock? Bigger pistons? 4 piston calipers versus 2 pistons? A little more technical detail would be nice...

And does this setup use the oem brake pads? if not, what is the part numbers for front and rear pads?

Does anyone have any personal experience with this setup yet? Some side by side photos would be helpful.

thanks,
jeff


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I'm trying to figure out the need for a performance brake kit without a 1.6T or something under the hood. For the 3 people that would AutoX one I guess樂. In stock form, even with 18", its not really a car that enjoys being driven at 10/10ths
> 
> Take the engine from the Cascada and put it in a Cruze, then put a big brake and suspension upgrade kit on it and we'll talk.


Try slowing down from X25 to take an exit. Im not saying i've done it, but I can just "imagine" what its like. :th_dblthumb2:

And, I wish it came with rear rotors, just to make a matching set. I already have this on my radar. GMPartsDirect has it for like 850 bones.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

I was also hoping for upgrade to a brembo style caliper for a floating rotor setup. But based on the HP, maybe I wouldn't need it.

For the front, performance brake pads complement 11.8-inch x 1.0-inch (300mm x 26mm) vented and slotted Duralife™ rotors that are larger than the factory 10.9-inch x 1.0-inch (276mm x 26mm) rotors. The Duralife™ rotors feature a hardened surface to help reduce corrosion and provide quieter braking with less vibration. The kit is a direct replacement for the original brakes and includes all necessary hardware and installation instructions. It is available for Cruze models equipped with 16 inch or larger factory and GM accessory wheels.

PART NO. 23261507

https://www.chevrolet.com/performance/cruze/brakes


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

CruzeTech said:


> Try slowing down from X25 to take an exit. Im not saying i've done it, but I can just "imagine" what its like. :th_dblthumb2:
> 
> And, I wish it came with rear rotors, just to make a matching set. I already have this on my radar. GMPartsDirect has it for like 850 bones.


Look at the shipping cost. It is cheaper to go through the local dealership.

For example I just ordered my spoiler. $275 at the dealership. $215 + $69.40 shipping. Shipping on the brake kit to my location is 267.15 +867.31 = 1134.28 vs 1095 at the dealership.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

So it's a $90 pair of rotors, some shields, and painted calipers for $1000+? Interesting.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

JDH said:


> Look at the shipping cost. It is cheaper to go through the local dealership.
> 
> For example I just ordered my spoiler. $275 at the dealership. $215 + $69.40 shipping. Shipping on the brake kit to my location is 267.15 +867.31 = 1134.28 vs 1095 at the dealership.


Try to add it to cart at GM performance motor. It’s a little more expensive then gmparts. But I went all the way to cart, and checkout, and it never added tax or shipping. Tax is going to make it not worth it, at the dealer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

CruzeTech said:


> Try to add it to cart at GM performance motor. It’s a little more expensive then gmparts. But I went all the way to cart, and checkout, and it never added tax or shipping. Tax is going to make it not worth it, at the dealer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the info, I'll check it out. 

The $100 coupon I had for the dealership made buying the spoiler from them a no brainer.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

So did anyone get these yet?


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I'm trying to figure out the need for a performance brake kit without a 1.6T or something under the hood. For the 3 people that would AutoX one I guess樂. In stock form, even with 18", its not really a car that enjoys being driven at 10/10ths
> 
> Take the engine from the Cascada and put it in a Cruze, then put a big brake and suspension upgrade kit on it and we'll talk.


They're probably used by people who brake check semi-trucks and other large vehicles towing things... they need that extra stopping power.... lol


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

So I've been digging' because i was curious where this parts come from.
The front brakes (except the fancy color and logo) sound awfully like the Trax/Encore per disc dimensions. It has the same bolt pattern and as far as i know it is the biggest/heavies interchangeable model available in the US.
The rear brake calipers are exactly the same, except the color (they basically admitting it). They don't even give you a matching slotted rotor.
Here the Cruze's brakes are actually slightly bigger than on the Trax/Encore (268 vs. 264 mm). Doesn't make sense to buy them or this package just because they're red.
So if you wanna do this upgrade yourself, you will need (from GMpartsdirect):


2x23118342Standard rotors (left/right)$54.54$109.801x13301226Caliper left$74.751x13301227Caliper right$76.262x13372779Caliper support (left/right)$22.56$45.122x95286840Splash shield (left/right)$19.60$39.201x22799077Brake pads (left/right)$58.32*Total**403.45*

You might need some additional hardware (retainer springs, bolts, etc.), but it sure is a lot cheaper with parts only. If you have to replace your brakes anyway this is a perfect chance for a cheap upgrade. Throw in 2 cans of VHT caliper paint (i can recommend them) for around 10 bucks each and voila.
I will definitely consider it when my brakes are down.


----------



## jakepointoh (Aug 5, 2018)

That’s awesome! Great info man. I was thinking about that myself. I figured it was also just GM parts bin upgrades haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> I'm trying to figure out the need for a performance brake kit without a 1.6T or something under the hood. For the 3 people that would AutoX one I guess樂. In stock form, even with 18", its not really a car that enjoys being driven at 10/10ths
> 
> Take the engine from the Cascada and put it in a Cruze, then put a big brake and suspension upgrade kit on it and we'll talk.


I actually think the stock engine is pretty great. It's held back by extremely lazy tuning. Especially the transmission. It wants to keep you in the most gas efficient mode possible which obviously isn't great for 10/10ths as you put it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Iamantman said:


> I actually think the stock engine is pretty great. It's held back by extremely lazy tuning. Especially the transmission. It wants to keep you in the most gas efficient mode possible which obviously isn't great for 10/10ths as you put it.


I don't disagree that it's a great daily driver. It's a phenomenal little commuter car for dealing with city/highway traffic and punching your way around slow moving cars or a gap in traffic. Compared to a first gen, it's a MUCH better feeling powertrain.

When I start really tossing it around (on stock tune), I'm left a little disappointed. Our VW is better driven in that kinda scenario (loves to rev; loves corners); I dislike it around town.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't see a reason for these except for the look. The brakes on the Gen2 can stop on dime. Haven't had a single problem with them. They are the new rotors that don't rust like all the old ones either.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

pontiacgt said:


> I don't see a reason for these except for the look. The brakes on the Gen2 can stop on dime. Haven't had a single problem with them. They are the new rotors that don't rust like all the old ones either.


This would be for those really trying to squeeze every bit of performance out of them. Honestly though if you're going to go through the trouble of changing every part of the braking system for the purpose of autocross or road racing, you'd want to just go full race spec I would think. 

So basically I think that's who this is for. Someone that wants to beef up their braking performance but still remain street legal.


----------

